# Any feedback about "colnago start"?



## Xavi (Apr 26, 2006)

First, sorry for my english; I'm from Catalonia, Spain.
I'm looking for a road bike after many years of not road riding. I have an hibrid custom bike which i use for commuting, but when I was teenager I road ride a lot with an old peugeot.
I would like to buy a road bike in 1000eur. price range. My options are:

-Cannondale CAAD5 (or maybe synapse) tiagra
-BH or Orbea (spanish brands) 105
-Colnago start veloce-mirage mix, time cabon fork, I think columbus frame. This bike is about 3-5 years old (or maybe more..) and it is in a bike shop near my house from two years or more. I think it's "old" because the cranks are 52-42 and the stem and seatpost are plated.

Anybody knows something about this bike or has own one?
I like it a lot, it's very nice (classical look), but it's a 53 and I think for me was better a 51-52.
It costs 900eur. or maybe less, but I don't know if the size is really a problem. Maybe to change the stem for a shorter one?

Please, help!
Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2006)

Really wish I could help - I have never heard of the bike.


Sorry.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

I have no idea what that bike is.

However, I just saw a Colnago Active with Campy Centaur/Chorus mix sell for around $930 on ebay yesterday (i.e., Sunday). That bike/frame was around the 2002 model year and it was an aluminum frame in 50 sloping which just might have fit you. I ride a 51 c to c frame, or a 53 c to t Colnago, and the 50 sloping is working out pretty well for me. If I hadn't just bought a new frame, I would have bid on that bike myself.


----------



## edmundjaques (Dec 29, 2005)

Xavi said:


> First, sorry for my english; I'm from Catalonia, Spain.
> I'm looking for a road bike after many years of not road riding. I have an hibrid custom bike which i use for commuting, but when I was teenager I road ride a lot with an old peugeot.
> I would like to buy a road bike in 1000eur. price range. My options are:
> 
> ...


Colnago Start was the bottom of the range ( hence the name, I suppose) about 5yrs ago . I have it in a Colnago catalogue somewhere. Columbus 7005 if my memory is correct. It was reviewed here in UK by "Cycling Plus" magazine along with a couple of other "big name" starter bikes: Merckx was one of the others. I'm afraid the Colnago didn't come out too well ( the Merckx flyer did!) I'd try riding it - get your LBS to let you have it for a day. If it's OK - screw a bit off the price and just ride it. You'd have to try it for a while in view of the sizing issue - I find Colnagos rather inflexible about fit, they're great when they're right though. Good luck.


----------

